

Automated and intelligent surveillance project INDECT pales 1984 - dageroth
http://www.indect-project.eu/

======
dageroth
Challenging project for sure, I'd actually be quite interested in the data
mining techniques employed, but I guess that any private company who'd even
research such a thing would be considered as evil as they go...

Say what you will about google - at least they provide an opt-out option...

